# New DVD's



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Some titles coming out on dvd over the summer:
Thundercats.
He-Man.
DANGER MOUSE!!!!!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Thundercats AND Dangermouse!?! That's awesome news.

It's been so long since I saw a Danger Mouse cartoon. He's the greatest, you know.


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

i have never in my life heard of danger mouse till just now


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

He's the ace, he's amazing!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I got my Killer Uncut edition of *American Psycho* on its way from Amazon, It's being released tomorrow and it got favorable reviews on _Dread Central._ Can't wait to get my greedy paws on it.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

My brother came home with the Danger Mouse DVD yesterday. Can't wait to watch some of 'em.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

He's the strongest, he's the quickest, he's the best...


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Also one of my favorite movies is getting a long overdue special edition: Clueless. Also, Dario Argento's underrated Trauma. Both come out in August. Also, Toy Story and Cemetery Man (I cannot wait until this comes out!!!) will be out sometime in September.


----------

